# L7 15 Replacement



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello all,

Looking for 15 and 18 sub suggestions:

I was let borrow an L7 15 for a while for FREE, but now my friend wants me to buy it or give it back understandably (been literally a year, it was nice of him).

This 15 is in a 7 cubic ft. box (5.5 cubic foot internal airspace vented, which I will reuse) in an Acura Integra hatchback, tuned to about 32 hz, with 2k RMS running to it at 1-ohm. It already destroys the whole car with just one, I get major flex everywhere, but as everyone knows the quality just isn't there with a square sub, but damn this box will get you pulled over.

I'm looking for suggestions on where to go from here, whether it be buy a Sundown 18 or 15 or something. I could literally fit two 15's on this box btw, but I doubt my American Bass 2k watt RMS monoblock could power two Sundown 15's, everyone says they run like double power through them, which I actually have ran double rated-power through even that L7 for over a year with no issues.

What I'm looking for is something that definitely hits harder than an L7, but actually sounds good too. I could probably find two 15" L7's on craigslist and have it be retarded loud for a couple hundred bucks, but I also want it to sound good lol. 

Hypothetically though, let's say I got a Sundown Z-18 V.4, would 2k watts RMS even be enough for this sub? From what everyone says, they put double into it, since it's a DVC sub could I possibly use two amps, one for each voice-coil or is this a bad idea in reality, I'm just curious(although my alternator is already pushed to the max already)? 

All I'm looking for here, is suggestions on decently high quality SPL/SQL subs, I realize these usually don't go well together. But I'd like something that pops out the windshield, but also sounds great while doing it. I know there's so many great subs, not only just Sundown or Memphis etc., I'd love to hear any suggestions. Price range is around $5-600... Thanks guys for any of your time.


----------



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

I apologize if externals links aren't allowed, but here are some I was looking at, I'm hoping to see some more comparable subs from other quality manufacturers. I'm an IT guy lol so I haven't heard of all of these crazy brands like Juggernaut, Soundqubed and stuff, but I love loud ass bass.

Memphis 15" Mojo515-D2:
http://www.amazon.com/15-MOJO515-D2...id=1447609564&sr=8-2&keywords=memphis+15+mojo

Sundown X-18-D2:
http://www.amazon.com/X-18-D2-Sundo...TF8&qid=1447609611&sr=8-1&keywords=sundown+18

Sundown Z-18 V.4:
http://www.amazon.com/X-18-D2-Sundo...TF8&qid=1447609611&sr=8-1&keywords=sundown+18


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

The jug is a very versatile woofer. The X and Zv4 are more of a low end specialty woofer. The Memphis don't belong in this conversation. 
A lot of people including myself do very well in SPL and SQ with Digital Designs woofers. They are overbuilt SQ subs


----------



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

Memphis doesn't belong because it's bad? I don't have too much experience with that many different subs, I have been looking at some DD, it doesn't have prices listed what do they generally go for like an 18"?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Memphis doesn't have the specs to match up. Smaller motor, cheaper coil, lower excursion. 
Memphis is kicker and rockfords competition.

Depends on the series and dealer. Some charge MSRP some don't. If they do, go somewhere else


----------

